# Magia por categorías > Cartomagia >  Vuestros 3 magos preferidos

## Luisitxar

Quienes son vuestros 3 magos preferidos?

Los mios:

    - Juan Tamariz
    - Fred Kaps
    - Pepe Carrol menuda tecnica tenia

Seguramente que hay muchisimos mas buenisimos pero de los que conozco estos son los que mas me gustan

----------


## Ella

> - Fred Kaps


has visto actuar a fred kaps?? en que dvd? hacia la rutina del tazon chino?

----------


## Luisitxar

A fred kaps lo he visto en el dvd Ver para creer pero creo que nohace ningun truco con un tazon chino enque consiste?

----------


## Némesis

Supongo que de cartomagia, que por eso está aquí este hilo:

- Juan Tamariz
- Pepe Carroll
- Dai Vernon (lo vi en _Revelations_)

----------


## Luisitxar

Segun todos Dai Vernon es el mejor de todoslos tiempos no? pero yo solo lo he visto en el video de Revelations y el hombre esta muy mayor y casi no hace truco mas bien los explica y enseña muchos detalles

----------


## Miguel Díaz

> Segun todos Dai Vernon es el mejor de todoslos tiempos no? pero yo solo lo he visto en el video de Revelations y el hombre esta muy mayor y casi no hace truco mas bien los explica y enseña muchos detalles


Habrá que vernos a nosotros con su edad, a ver si hacemos si quiera la carta corrida...   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Es el genio de todos los tiempos, y no lo digo yo, lo dicen los grandes magos.

Lo que ese humilde viejecito de los videos de Revelations a aportado a la sociedad cartomagica NO TIENE NOMBRE!!!!

Un maestro de maestros.
Un saludo.

----------


## si66

Hace poco tuve la posibilidad de ver el video que comenta luistxar de FRED KAPS, Seeing is believing y que jamas habia visto algo igual, en manipulacion, IM-PRE-SIO-NAN-TE.
Decir 3 magos es muy poco, sobre todo porque las grandes diferencias de estilos y tipos de magia.
Me gusta mucho Fred Kaps, Lance Burton, pero nada que ver con Tamariz o ascanio, o lavand, que tambien me encantan.
Tommy wonder es excelente, Vallarino, lennart green, Mcbride.
Me estoy olvidando de muchos ahora, que me hagan acordar.

----------


## mago pablete

Juan Tamariz
Pepe Carrol 
Jorge blass

----------


## Vangrant

Juan Tamariz
René Lavand
Arturo de Ascanio

.... y donde pongo a Pepe, por Dios!

----------


## Ella

yo conozco a muy pocos magos y entre ellos me gusta:
-tamariz
-slidyni
-copperfield

----------


## eidanyoson

Pues hombre gustar, gustar:


 Zhoraida

 Ella

 Inés



 :mrgreen:

----------


## Ella

> Pues hombre gustar, gustar:
> 
> 
>  Zhoraida
> 
>  Ella
> 
>  Inés
> 
> ...



espero que no sea or orden de preferencia...
ey!, preguntas por magos en general o cartomago? (como esta en cartomagia...)

----------


## Vicente

Es muy dificil escoger los tres mejores magos porque cada uno tiene sus preferencias etc pero yo me quedo con:

-Fred Kaps
-Jeff McBride
y el tercero es el que en sus videos me ha impactado mas y muchas veces me he quedado bloqueado al ver las cosas que hace, es Criss Angel.

Un saludo, Vicente.

----------


## ExTrEm0

De los que he visto (me quedan muchos por ver) y en cuanto a cartomagia:

Tamariz
René
Carroll


Supongo que habrá muchos, pero como de ellos si entiendo lo que dicen, supongo que lo vivo más.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Mago Bio

Mago Norrea

Mago Pis. (así que me voy volando al WC)

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Veeeengaaa, vaaaleeee....

No he visto tantos 'deuvedeses' como el resto de foreros así que, en mi limitación del conocimiento:

Tamariz: Con admiración
Me gusta Alberto de Figueiredo (Me hace sonreir y me asombra)
Ignoto: (SInceramente) El día que tenga el honor de ver una de sus actuaciones me rendiré a sus piés.

----------


## miguelajo

Bueno pues mis magos preferidos...
Miguel gómez
Gabi
Arturo de Ascanio...
No digo que sean los mejores del muno ni nada parecido..sólo mis favoritos.

----------


## superberis

A mi me gustan Tamariz (of course), Greg Wilson (tengo debilidad por este tipo, me hace mucha gracia), y René Lavand ( me parece único)

----------


## epi

por distintas razones:

Juan Tamariz 
René Lavand 
Arturo de Ascanio

----------


## Samuel magic

Bueno, no e tenido la oportunidad de ver a Magos conocidos en vivo (Acá en chile, en antofagasta no vienen ningun mago internacional), solo en videos así que mis preferencias van a base de ello.

-Tamariz 
-Bill Malone
-Gregory wilson

Saludos mágicos   :Wink:

----------


## Mago_JuanPincha

Yo me quedo con:

- René Lavand

- Jeff McBride

- Jean Pierre Vallarino

Saludos !!!!

----------


## Platiquini

David Copperfield

Jeff McBride

Juan Tamariz

----------


## si66

Fred Kaps
tommy wonder
vallarino

----------


## el espectador

Joaquín Matas
Tino Call
Oriol Rusca

¿qué os ha parecido?


el espectador

----------


## yiye_05

Slydini
Fred Kaps
Tamariz
Ascanio
Pepe Carroll
Dai Vernon

unos cuantos mas jeje.


Un saludo yiye

----------


## ignoto

¡Eh!
¡Que dijeron tres!

----------


## _aprendiz_

pues yo aunque sea bueno ya he visto un mogollon de videos de un monton de magos, pero más que los mejores pongo a los que mas agradecidos les tengo que estar por haber aprendido de ellos hasta ahora todo lo que se:

Vicente Canuto
Faustino Palmero
Juan Tamariz

----------


## popt

Dai Vernon es mi personaje histórico favorito aunque sí es cierto que no he visto mucho de cuando era joven... así que me quedo con:

Slydini
Fred Kaps
Ed Marlo

En realidad 3 no es justo ya que no concibo una lista sin Tamariz... pero bueno, ya que quité a Vernon...

Por cierto, un buen video de Kaps es "Seeing is Believing!".

----------


## magic-xevi

the 3rd place is for.........................
david copperfield
The 2nd place is for.........................
Jorge blass
And the winner is................
Juan Tamariz

Ole my english!!!!!!!!!!!!
Saludos

----------


## caibo

Juan Tamariz
Dai Vernon 
Rene Lavand

Saludos

----------


## MANU_222

Juan Tamariz 
Dai Vernon 
Rene Lavand 

Rene lavand no solo por que sea argentino, es que para mi es el orgullo de todo mago, ese hombre es unico y es increible como a pesar de tener desventaja, no se le ahce dificil ya que domina muy bien las cartas con una sola mano...  :Wink:  
Un saludo magiko!
MANU!

----------


## YaGo

Pues yo, de ver actuar en vivo y en directo, a pocos centímetros de la mesa me quedo con:

Juan Tamariz
Bèbèl

Y de ver en vídeo:

Pepe Carroll

Para mí lo mejor que he visto.

----------


## mikelus2006

pues yo acabo de empezar en esto de la magia y sólo he podido ver a algunos magos. Hasta ahora me quedo con Tamariz, creo que su forma de llevar los juegos y de hacer la misdirection son muy buenas. Aquí queda la opinión de un novato inexperto jeje  :Oops:  


un saludooooo


P.D. Intentaré ir viendo cosas de los magos que habéis citado por aquí para ir sabiendo un poco más de este mundillo

----------


## Carcinos

Pues la verdad... 

David copperfield, siempre me ha ilusionado desde pequeño... 
Juan Tamariz
Jeff Mcbride me gustan sus manipulaciones...

Se que es un pecado, el no poner aqui a otros magos que quizá son mejores... Pero desconozco del tema...

Saludos---

----------


## apelmar

Para mi.

Juan Tamariz ( Un caxondo)

Pepe Carrol (es un crack)

David Copperfield( espectaculo puro)

----------


## toni

Sin duda el primero juan tamariz y despues me gusta mucho rene lavand y luis de matos aunque tengo  mas magos que me gustan mucho.

----------


## sami

Mis magos preferidos no son conocidos como los vuestros pero sin duda son mis favoritos y de los que estoy aprendiendo un montón con ellos:

Jose Antonio al ser un mago muy completo y con tablas.

Freddy por el control que tiene con las cartas y todo lo que coge.

Luigi por su simpatía y su magia donde los niños flipan en colores


Gracias a los 3 por enseñarme MAGIA con mayúculas.

----------


## daryl

No sé si son los tres que más me gustan, tampoco se si son los mejores, ni siquiera para mí, porque hay etapas de la vida en que te gustan otros más que unos, o al revés. Pero por decir tres:
          Jeff Mcbridde (hay que verle en directo: qué "monstruo "  
                               manupulando y qué prodigio de inteligencia)

          David Copperfield ( el Michel Jordan de la magia.Es el que más 
                                       dinero ha ganado. Por algo será)

           Juan Tamariz (me pierde la pasión.El maestro.)

----------


## magomago

¿Puedo hacer una lista de 20 o 30?Si es asi la pongo.
Tambien podemos hacer una lista por tipos de magia y por Los mejores magos-escritores,los mejores magos-actuantes, magos-inventores,etc,etc

----------


## M4gici4n

> Para mi.
> 
> Juan Tamariz ( Un caxondo)
> 
> Pepe Carrol (es un crack)
> 
> David Copperfield( espectaculo puro)



Coincido con apelmar. También voto por estos tres... :P

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Que yo haya visto en vivo y en directo ...

Juan Tamariz
MagoMigue
y Nemesis. Si, Nemesis ... no he visto a mucho más.

Ahora que, por videos que corren por el youtube y la mula me quedo con

Carroll
Juan Tamariz
Lennart Green

Hablo de cartomagia.

----------


## to

Tamariz (por su humor e imaginación)
Pepe Carrol (por su elegancia y humor a ratos)
Lennart Green (escasa presenctación pero ilimitada técnica)

Saludos

----------


## Aitor

MI lista es:

-Tamariz (fabuloso)
-Dai Vernon (un maestro)
-Yo (lo siento, soy un narsicista)

Saludos

----------


## magic-carlos

Pues..

Juan Tamariz
Pepe Carrol 
Luis Piedrahita

Y que conste que conozco mas bien poco... por ejemplo a Dai Vernon no le he visto actuar y por lo tanto no puedo incluirlo.

Saludos!

----------


## mikelus2006

bueno yo añado a mi lista lennart green, el otro día vi un video suyo y me quedé francamente impresionado  :shock:

----------


## Vic

Kaps
Tamariz
Ascanio

 Joer, ¿no se pueden poner más? ¿Cinco? ¿diez? Es que dejarme fuera a Lennart Green, John Carney, Lavand, etc. me parece injusto ...  :Oops:  (hala, ya los he colao)

Víc

----------


## KiKeLoN

A ninguno os gusta David Blaine o Chris Angel? además de Tamariz y compañia, aunque claro si hablamos de cartomagia... no se, de todas formas me parece complicado decir solo 3 magos. Bueno, un saludo

----------


## Manu16_89

Bueno yo tampoco es que haya visto actuar a muchos,pero los que mas me han ayudado son tamariz y faustino palmero con sus dvds de explicaciones.
POco a poco ya ire conociendo a mas :D
SAludos

----------


## Némesis

> A ninguno os gusta David Blaine o Chris Angel?


¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡A POR ÉEEEEEEEEEEEL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## KiKeLoN

parece ser que soy muy ingenuo o simplemente esque he visto a pocos magos actuar, o pocos videos vamos  :Smile1:  pero he visto algunas ilusiones de Criss Angel y a mi me dejaron con la boca abierta no se   :Oops:

----------


## DaniOrama

Di que sí, KiKeLoN. Criss Angel se sale, pero más que él, tienes que decir CrissAngel & Company, pk él realmente no diseña ni planea sus ilusiones (le pasa lo que a David Copperfield o a Blaine) Los magos en plan "superstar" tienen un equipo técnico y bastantes magos consultores (Banacheck, Tonzzoni, Steve Fergusson....)

Para mi los magos que me encantan y me han hecho ver la magia tal como ahora mismo la veo son:

-Derren Brown (maldito presuntuoso británico...)
-Lennart Green (alguien que saca una calculadora para hacer sus cortes tiene que tener grandes ideas...:P)
-Penn&Teller (Los chicos malos de la magia, probablemente los magos más odiados de la historia de la magia)

Pero vamos, que si existe hoy día algún mago que haya sabido encandilar a las masas y hacer de la magia el fenómeno mediático que es hoy en día, es Criss Angel, que aunque no lo creais tiene 37 tacos, ha sido pirotécnico, batería y vocalista (y lo sigue siendo) y lleva haciendo magia desde hace no se sabe cuanto, Shows grandes de magia unos pocos menos años, y es hoy por hoy el fenómeno mediaticomágico más importante (Blaine no ha sabido mantenerse y no cuenta con el beneplácito de los magos)

A parte, Criss Angel es el único mago de la historia que cuenta con 3 premios Merlin de la sociedad mágica internacional (aunque tampoco nadie ha ganado 2 salvo él)

Si no los conoceis a ninguno de los que salen aquí, Emulear un poco y dejaros llevar por el otro lado de la magia...

----------


## tarzanillos

Juan Tamariz (El MAESTRO)
René Lavand (Un rey)
Mágic Andreu (Me parece que a nadie le gusta, pero gracias a él me inicié en este mundo)

Y en la mente se me quedan otros como Copperfield y Criss Angel por su sentido del espectaculo y Luis Piedrahita y Jorge Blass porque me encanta su estilo.

P.D.: Se ha notado que he colado a 4 mas?   :Oops:

----------


## Namspeak

Los mios:

.-Tamariz
.-Jorge Blass
.-Copperfield

A los dos primeros los he visto en vivo y son impresionantes. El tercero es el que más me ha hecho soñar.






> -Penn&Teller (Los chicos malos de la magia, probablemente los magos más odiados de la historia de la magia)
> 
> .....
> 
>  (Blaine no ha sabido mantenerse y no cuenta con el beneplácito de los magos)


DaniOrama, puedes desarrollar un poquito más estas dos afirmaciones. Te lo agradecería mucho.
Perdona mi ignorancia  :twisted: 

Muchas gracias, saludos.

----------


## Vielba

Para mi:

1º- Pepe Carrol y/o Tamariz (no sabría o no podría elegir)
2º- Jorge Blass
3º- Mago Migue

----------


## nakis667

Ufff, está complicada la cosa.Supongo que habrá mil que son buenísimos, pero de los que yo he visto me gustan.
Tamariz
Bill Malone
Pepe Carroll
Jeff McBride

Sí,sí, ya se que solo eran 3 , pero yo tampoco me pude resistir, y si pudiera pondría al menos otros 3 más.

----------


## panoramix

esta dificil la cosa! pero como lo que mas me gusta es la cartomagia creo que elegire a estos tres:

Tamariz (es un genio)
Pepe Carroll (todo tecnica)
Mago Migue (un crack)

venga, agur!

----------


## alejandro.veiga

Creo qué me salgo de lo normal en uno de los tres magos:

1º- Tamariz
2º-Pepe Carroll
3º-Mago Antón

Yo apuesto principalmente por los qué más me impactaron en directo, y tuve la suerte de disfrutar.

----------


## Magique

yo no es que conozca muchos, por lo que mis preferidos son españoles:
-Juan Tamariz.
-Luis Piedrahita(espero que se escriba así).
-y el tercero/a... stoy ntre Inés, Jandro y Jorge Blass(espero que este tmb s scriba así), vamos los tre que me faltaban de Nada X Aquí.

S q solo conozco esos y dos más, así que me quedo con ellos.

----------


## walter

mmmm, medio dificil.

- vernon

- renè

- ascanio

----------


## Carles

Pues nose si seré raro o que, pero a mi los magos que mas me gustan son:
*David Blaine
*Criss Angel
*Cyril Takayama

Pero de los k explican:
*Gregory Wilson
*Oz Pearlman
*Daryl

-Se que Tamariz , Pepe Caroll, son muy buenos (y hasta he cogido muchos de sus trucos), pero esos que he puesto arriba son con los que me siento mas identificado cuando hago magia, y muchos de sus trucos pienso que son los mejores..

----------


## Mago_JuanPincha

Para mi sos raro......o tal vez recién empezás en la magia, en un tiempo te darás cuenta que esos 3 que nombraste primero no son los mejores.

----------


## Carles

Yo no digo que sean los mejores, porque se que hay muchos otros( sobretodo en la cartomagia) que son mucho mas buenos
Y bueno decirte que no estoy empezando, pero parece que si no dices que Tamariz y Pepe Carrol (que me gustan mucho) son tus magos favoritos, eres novato, o no sabes ni entiendes de magia.

----------


## ignoto

A mi no me gusta demasiado la cartomagia por lo que no creo que pusiera a Juan Tamariz o a Pepe Carroll.
Pondría a:
Marko 
Alan
Jeff Mc Bride (¡Sorpresa!)

Desde luego, jamás incluiría a David Blaine en una lista de Magos.

Iba a poner que tampoco incluiría a magos aficionados pero limitarse a profesionales dejaría fuera a Vernon, Ascanio, Camilo, y un largo etcétera que sería injusto excluir.

----------


## Mago_JuanPincha

> Yo no digo que sean los mejores, porque se que hay muchos otros( sobretodo en la cartomagia) que son mucho mas buenos
> Y bueno decirte que no estoy empezando, pero parece que si no dices que Tamariz y Pepe Carrol (que me gustan mucho) son tus magos favoritos, eres novato, o no sabes ni entiendes de magia.


Yo he nombrado mis 3 favoritos y no están esos que nombras, ni Tamariz, ni Carrol, si te fijás en las páginas anteriores de éste mismo post verás mis favoritos. Saludos !!!!

----------


## florencio

En cartomagia:
  Tamariz (qué decir que no se haya dicho ya)
  Lennart Green (increíble, mágico, un maestro)
  no tengo un tercero definido, hay muchos

Para la magia en general
  David copperfield (el que más me ha sorprendido desde chico)

----------


## trotamundo71

Para mi sería:

Rene Lavand, Juan Tamariz y un duo Alemán muy antiguo Pandragons.

Sin desmerecer a Carroll, Florensa, Ascanio, y tantos otros.

----------


## Sabrina

Para mí, 

Tamariz sin duda alguna

René Lavand, indiscutible

Dai Vernon, el Profesor

Pero no puedo olvidar a Jeff Mc Bride y Dary'ls, vaya par de manipuladores!!! 

Estoy de acuerdo con la opinión en cuanto a los Pendragons, me fascina su arte. Puro drama. Pura magia.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> A mi no me gusta demasiado la cartomagia por lo que no creo que pusiera a Juan Tamariz o a Pepe Carroll.
> Pondría a:
> Marko 
> Alan
> Jeff Mc Bride (¡Sorpresa!)
> 
> Desde luego, jamás incluiría a David Blaine en una lista de Magos.
> 
> Iba a poner que tampoco incluiría a magos aficionados pero limitarse a profesionales dejaría fuera a Vernon, Ascanio, Camilo, y un largo etcétera que sería injusto excluir.


Mira, Ignoto, que después de tantas peleas como hemos tenido (con lo que une eso) no me hayas puesto en la lista , no te lo perdono. Estoy 'enfurruñao', ala.  :evil:

----------


## DaniOrama

Un momento, Jeff McBride es mago o maga?..... :P En serio, los videos instructivos del McBride son muy buenos, pero si tengo k volver a soportar esa insufrible música con ese "Gaiaaaaa" al final, o el espectáculo de las máscaras o el atentado al buen gusto que suponen la mitad de sus trajes creo que tendré que empezar a disparar a mis vecinos desde el tejado...

Ignoto, como has podido poner a Jeff McBride... sus rolling con 4 monedas no son suficiente para paliar las innumerables pesadillas que esos sempiternos leotardos y pelo 80tero han causado en más de uno de nosotros...

PS: no te lo tomes en serio, es que después de tantas horas con videos de manipulación creo que he llegado a aborrecer su imagen, y eso que luego el tipo me cae tela de bien y explica de maravilla...   :Wink:  

PSS: aaaarg! viene ahora a mi mente ese entrecejo que "lucía" en el FISM 88... aaaarg! era aun peor que Salma Hayek en Frida...

----------


## Platiquini

No te metas con mi queridísimo Jeff McBride, Daniorama.  :D 
Para mí es de lo mejorcito, y me parece muy bien que se haya labrado su imagen y personalidad, como signo de distinción.

----------


## DaniOrama

Si no soy yo el que se mete con él, lo hace él solito :D Bueno, ya sin cachondeos... en serio, no te parece que para los 80 sí estaba bien, pero que hoy por hoy debería darse cuenta de que los tiempos cambian... Hace unos meses vi su Abracadazzle y la verdad, la música tecno, sus ayudantes a lo matrix y él con la felpa me resultaban un tanto "anecdótico"...

Lo que me sabe mal de McBride no es él en sí, si no que no ha evolucionado nada con los tiempos, sigue siendo igual, (cuantas veces habremos las mascaritas de marras) imaginate que pensarías de Copperfield si siguiera saliendo con chaquetas metalizadas, con el pelo a lo Donovan y haciendo desaparecer la estatua de la libertad cada año...

Pero bueno, que puesto a meternos con alguno que otro, fíjate, a mi me encanta Criss Angel, pero soy consciente de que ese hombre ha visto demasiadas veces seguidas la peli del cuervo... ahora que es más conocido le han retocado un poco la imagen, pero las fotos con gafas de bakala, el cuerpo untado en aceite, y el pelo a lo Korn quedarán por siempre en su pasado... :P

Y perdonad que me haya salido un poco del tema del post sry  :roll:

----------


## Asdepic4s

> Un momento, Jeff McBride es mago o maga?..... :P En serio, los videos instructivos del McBride son muy buenos, pero si tengo k volver a soportar esa insufrible música con ese "Gaiaaaaa" al final, o el espectáculo de las máscaras o el atentado al buen gusto que suponen la mitad de sus trajes creo que tendré que empezar a disparar a mis vecinos desde el tejado...


DioxXxxX 

k m meo de risa... }xD

 Mis favoritos son: 

   - Rene Lavand: porque me impresiono tanto k me enamoro de la magia.
 - El señor Tamariz: porque creci viendolo por la tele y el verlo en persona fue impactante .
  - Pepe Caroll : porque es sencillamente impresionante

 :!: AsDePic4s :!:

----------


## magomoksha

Para mi en este orden:

1- Rene Lavand
2- Juan Tamariz
3- Pepe Carrol

Sean felices

----------


## peter pan

Sin duda mi elegidos:

-Juan Tamariz
-Luis Piedrahita
-Criss Angel

Saludos.

----------


## Jmac

Juan Tamariz

Rene Lavand

Y para que no solo sean hombres´

Ines Garcia

----------


## Nether

Como auténticas leyendas y pesos pesados pondría a estos tres prebostes de la magia sin ningún orden concreto.

-Juan Tamariz : no necesita explicación
-Pepe Carroll : el auténtico motor de mi afición a la magia
-Dai Vernon : Whos your daddy?

Esto en cuanto a la "ol´ school"
En cuanto a los que todavía están pagando las letras del piso nombraría a:

-Oz Pearlman : tiene un valor simbólico en mi afición a la magia
-Luis Piedrahita : me encanta como lleva las presentaciones(además de su técnica)
-Román García : me parece una gran mezcla entre un gran mago y una gran persona que rezuma humildad y simpatía por los cuatro costados.

----------


## Zurraspas

1 - Criss Angel (Magia de todo tipo)

2 - Tamariz (Cartomagia)

3 - David Blaine (Magia Callejera)

----------


## benjaminrc78

De cosecha española ...

1- Pepe Carrol 
(para mi el mejor de los mejores, no solo por los trucos o juegos, sino por su puesta en escena y las bromas en el escenario)

2- Juan Tamariz 
(para mi, despues de Carrol, otro peso pesado. no solo por sus trucos y juegos, tambien por la originalidad en su puesta en escena y el mitico sonar del violin al acabar la actuacion)

3- Mago Migue
(quiza un digno sucesor de los 2 primeros, con trucos excelentes, aunque la puesta en escena aun no llega a ser la de los dos primeros)

Salu2.

----------


## Oliver Rojas

cada uno tiene su estilo pero me quedo con el siguiente orden

Juan Tamariz
Rene Lavand
Dai Vernon

----------


## shark

Juan Tamariz 
Pepe Carrol
René Lavand

----------


## cuco7

Tamariz
Michael Ammar
Jeff McBride

----------


## naza_s28

holas..
buen mis tres preferidos son..

Juan Tamariz..excelente tecnica y excelente rpesentacion..

René Lavand...simplemente lo admiro..

Pepe Carrol...elegancia, perfecta tecnica..y presentacion genial

nada mas..saludetes!

----------


## magic_koust

bueno..alla van los tres mios:
tamariz"el dios"
lenard green"el habilidoso"
jorge blas"el encantador"

----------


## Jonyfly

Jeff McBride
Tamariz
Lenart Green

este ultimo es un poco seco, pero siendo de donde es es normal

----------


## black diamond

pos lo q mas me gustan son:


-Juan tamariz:por su picardia y originalidad
-criss angel: por sus trucos tan sobrenaturales y radicales
-wayne houchin:por q si!


Un saludo a to2

----------


## ramius

Mis tres favoritos son:

-Rene lavand
-Arturo de Ascanio
-Juan Tamariz

Unos fenomenos todos ellos.

----------


## yosti

me gusta mucho

cyril
juan tamariz y  
david blaine

sera qu me gusta la magia en la calle

----------


## Némesis

Pues que no te pase nada...

----------


## Piter CJ

Como los oscars:

Pos yo defiendo mi tierra, grana, y aun campeon del mundo:

magomigue

 A otro campeon del mundo y español y un estudioso de la materia:

Ascanio

A otra campeon del mundo, y un clasico porque es el mejor por excelencia, por su simpatia y su estilo de magia con humor.

Juan Tamariz

----------


## jonbra

A la hora de elegir creo que hay que saber discernir dos extremos antes de valorar quienes son los 3 mejores magos en opinion personal de cada uno. Y creo que muy pocos lo han hecho.
Por los mensajes que he leido acerca de este tema veo que no se tiene en cuenta la diferencia entre los magos que impactan al público, y los magos que impactan a los propios magos por cierta seire de cosas, como su técnica, habilidades de control del público, puesta en escena brillante y como no también la magia que hacen.

Se me hecharán todos encima ahora cuando se lea lo que a partir de ahora viene, pero no es más que algo para que me pongais a parir...leña al mono que es de goma, entonces!

En la historia han habido muchos magos muy muy buenos, en la lejanía del tiempo desde la corte del faraón Khufru el mago Dedi del que se hace mencion en el papiro de westcar cautivó a toda una corte y cinco mil años después tenemos escritos que prueban todo lo que hizo. 
Si vamos al sigo XVIII nos encontramos con el Conde Giuseppe Pinetti Willedal de Merci que junto con Bartolomeo Bosco (1793) son por derecho propio los magos que han mejor han cautivado al público, pero esos son magos de otro tiempo. Pero aunque sus hazañas se relantan aún hoy día no son para mi mis magos preferidos.
Ha habido muy pocos mahos que han tenido el suficiente carisma para cambiar la forma de ver la magia y David Blaine es sin duda uno de ellos.
David Copperfield no lo es, aunque ayudó a mostrar interés por la magia. Tan bueno como es Ricky Jay tampoco. Dai Vernon? él cambió el arte por completo para todos los magos, no para el público, he ahí la diferencia de la arriba hablaba. La prueba es muy simple, preguntemos a alguien del público profano si le suena el nombre Dai Vernon, a algunos sí seguro, pero a muchos no. En cambio entre los magos Dai Vernon es toda una institución, tanto que se le conoce como el nombre de "El Profesor" y es profesor pero profesor de magos.
Doug Henning? Absolutamente, él es uno de los pocos. Ante que él fue Jean Eugene Robert Houdin de Francia.

Aunque no haya nombrado ni a Tamariz, ni a Fred Kaps, ni a Cyril, ni a Pepe Carrol, ni a Ascanio y a Criss Angel etc...etc.. no significa que no me gusten, yo no les quito nada. Puede que a muchos aficonados incondicionales de estos magos que he nombrado les parezca un ultraje el hecho de que no aparezcan en la lista de mis tres favoritos, pero creo haberme argumentado lo suficiente como para decir porqué están esos tres ahí.

Nada más lejos de la realidad, tres nombres propios en orden cronológico: Jean Eugene Robert Houdin, Doug Henning y David Blaine.

Elhipoliki
Jonbra,

----------


## Miguel Díaz

> Aunque no haya nombrado ni a Tamariz, ni a Fred Kaps, ni a Cyril, ni a Pepe Carrol, ni a Ascanio y a Criss Angel etc...etc.. no significa que no me gusten, yo no les quito nada.
> 
> ................
> 
> 
> Jean Eugene Robert Houdin, Doug Henning y David Blaine.


Creo que has cometido 3 errores imperdonables como 3 pecados capitales (en el buen sentido):

- Escribir el nombre "Cyril" junto al nombre "Pepe Carrol".
- Escribir el nombre "Criss Angel" junto al nombre "Ascanio".
- Escribir el nombre "David Blaine" junto al nombre "Robert Houdin".

Esto es como decir:

¿Cuales son tus 3 musicos preferidos?

Y responder Mozard, Bethoven y David Bisbal.

Un saludo.

----------


## jonbra

Vuelvo a escribir este mensaje porque se me ha olvidado algo creo que importante en el mensaje anterior.

En el anterior mensaje quedo como un defensor casi acérrimo de David Blaine, pero no es así. Su magia me gusta, le reconozco el trabajo que ha hecho y por eso está en mi lista, pero nada más que eso. A mi ese señor me parece un hipócrita pero lo cortés no quita lo valiente.
Y la razón de porqué me parece un hipócrita no es mas que porque él desde que salió en las cadenas de Tv con su primer especial de magia callejera, siempre ha presumido de hacer magia sin grandes aparatos, sin necesidad de escenarios, sin 500000 vatios de luz. Magia cercana a la gente, magia en la que no hay truco preparado de antemano porque es y se hace delante tuyo. Eso cautivó a la gente, y su popularidad creció. Recuerdo que esto lo dijo él mismo en la estrevista que Leonardo DiCaprio le hizo en uno de sus especiales, no es inveción mia. 
Pero, la curisodad mató al gato, y basta que dijera eso, para que poco después se pusiera encima de un poste de 50 metros de altura en la mitad de Central Park en Nueva York, después se enterrara vivo, se suspendiaera duirante 45 dias en una caja a pan y agua en Londres, se congelara vivo, y hace poco se metiera en una piscina para batir el record de tiempo bajo el agua (que recuerdo fracasó, no para sus incondicionales, si para muchos magos). Que pasa señor Blaine, niégueme a la cara que eso su magia no se basa en grandes montajes? Digame usted que no precisa más que de una baraja u objetos corrientes para hacer su magia?...Cuando quiera respóndame...gustosamente lerre sus comentarios.

Pero esto no quita para que esté entre la lista de los tres mejores magos, estamos valorando la acogida que tiene entre el público y de lo bueno que como mago es, nada que ver con el tipo de magia que haga para llegar a ese fín.

No es más que una simple aclaración, que quería dejar clara mi postura.

Ekhipoliki,
Jonbra

----------


## jonbra

Estimado Miguél, el error imperdonable que he cometido 8lo reconozco) lo era más que una citacion de los nombres que visto que la gente ha puesto en el foro, no era una lista elaborada mia.

Ekhipoliki,
Jonbra

----------


## KOTKIN

nº 1. David Copperfield
nº 2. Cyril (en magia de cerca)

y me encanta también Derren Brown

----------


## Mago_JuanPincha

Cyril en magia de cerca :Confused:  :Confused:  es un chiste no :Confused:  :Confused: ? jajajajajajajaja me río por las dudas......

----------


## KOTKIN

O mejor dicho: magai de la calle

----------


## Mago_JuanPincha

Cyril no es el mejor en ningún tipo de magia, es un payaso igual que blaine y criss angel.....

----------


## KOTKIN

O mejor dicho: en Magia de la calle

----------


## KOTKIN

Bueno pero, ¿no me digas que crees que es malo? Porque es bueno

----------


## Mago_JuanPincha

Vos creerás que es bueno, pero yo y la mayoría creen que es un payaso.

----------


## KOTKIN

¿Porque llamas payasos a los magos?, nunca he llamado payaso a ningún mago y no le tengo manía a ningún mago, porque me apasiona la magia y me gusta ver a cualquier mago. ¿Que quieres decir con payasos?

----------


## KOTKIN

Como mínimo debes dar algun motivo para llamar "payasos" a estos magos, sino no tiene sentido que lo digas.

----------


## Mago_JuanPincha

Seguramente recién empezás en la magia y pensás que Cyril, Blaine y compañía son los mejores magos del mundo, quedate tranquilo, yo pensaba lo mismo cuando había empezado, en un tiempo te darás cuenta quienes son los mejores, con lo de ''payaso'' en mi país (Argentina) entenderán lo que digo, pero bueno, en fin, antes de Cyril hay más dee 1000 magos mejores.

----------


## Mago_JuanPincha

Son payasos porque Cyril le paga a 20 mil japoneses para que se hagan los sorprendidos y griten como si le estarían metiendo un palo por donde ya sabes donde. El día que haga un truco sin compinches que me avisen. Saludos !!!!

----------


## KOTKIN

Te puedo decir que no pienso que Blaine o Criss Angel són lo mejores. Cyril tampoco es el mejor pero como había que poner 3 se me a ocurrido este mago porque es el que más me ha gustado haciendo magia de la calle. Si realmente utiliza actores eso no me parece bien en absoluto, ¿aunque tu no sabes si es cierto? Personalmente pienso que no los utiliza.

----------


## neptuno

ufff... 3 magos :Confused: 

- Tamariz ... he visto como 1000 veces el truco de las 6 cartas y aun me deja perplejo... 

- Pepe Carrol

- David Williamsom (el roxie racoon es genial)

pero hay que hacer mención a la simplesa de Sankey, los divertido de Doc Eason y la elegancia de Guastaferro...

----------


## KOTKIN

Yo vi el truco de las 3 cartas de Tamariz en un documental y la verdad es que es buenísimo y lo hace de maravilla.

----------


## ricard21

Hola 

Pues no JuanPincha, yo no solo creo que no es malo, es mas, pienso que es bueno, no el mejor y no en todo claro, pero reconozco que en algunas cosas es bastante bueno, por ejemplo en escenario, y en lo demas creo que se defiende bastante bien.

Empezo con la magia desde muy pequeño, despues estudio en el castillo magico rodeado de grandes figuras de la magia, que por lo que se ve le dio sus frutos, entre otros un primer premio fism etc. 

En fin sobre gustos ..., pero de ahi a tus comentarios, realmente no los entiendo, y menos de personas que nos gusta la magia.

Un saludo

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

¡¡Imaginad si es malo Cyril que quedó campeón del mundo!!

----------


## KOTKIN

Eso es cierto si ha sido galardonado en la fism, no puede ser malo

----------


## eidanyoson

Bueno eso no quiere decir nada. Manuel Muierte ha ganado un FISM también y se presenta a todos los que puede. Que te cuenten qué hace en los FISM...

 Y hubo uno, ....mmmm, ¿cómo se llamaba? cats, o Kaps o algo así que lo ganó 3 veces y es malísimo (  :shock:  :shock:  pa mi mismo )

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Ya he leido por la Dama y sobretodo por aquí a DaniOrama lo de Muerte. Bueno ... yo mucho no puedo opinar aquí, pero haciendo lo que hace ya no ganará más!

----------


## KOTKIN

eidanyoson, en realidad tienes razón, yo ni sabía que Cyril tenía un premio en la fism, pero me gustaba. Nunca me guio por los premios, el mago que me gusta me gusta y punto. No tiene porque haber ganado premios para que yo lo considere bueno.

----------


## yosti

3 de diamantes,

la verdad no estoy bien infomado, a que te refieres cuando dices, haciendo lo que hace no ganara mas

que hace?

----------


## to

Ojo! Cyril quedó segundo en Grandes ilusiones, no primero, ya que en ese año (1994) el primer puesto fue desierto.

Saludos!!

----------


## Jmac

Hola a todos.

Aqui esta la lista de la FISM de los años 1991,1994 y 1997:
http://www.fism.org/Results5.htm

Un saludo de Paz Magico.

----------


## Jeff

1.-Ignoto, por dar caña como dios manda!
2.-O'Malley, por dar caña como debe ser!
3.-3D, por prometerme invitarme a las cañas y todavia estoy esperando!


Ahora, como opcion B

EL padre de la magia moderna:
1.-Robert Houdin
El padre del escapismo:
2.-Harry Houdini
El padre de la magia en TV:
3.-Doug Henning

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

¿Qué? ¿Las cañas no las pagabas tú?

Tú serás francés, pero yo soy catalán ...   :Wink:  

Hasta el 15 de setiembre lo tengo jodido.

PD: Tú pones las crêpes, que me han dicho que te salen de muerte!

----------


## Jeff

1.-Quien te dijo que mis crepes son buenas?
2.-Comer crepes con cerveza, no pega, mejor un cavernet sauvignon del 2000 o mejor aun de 1998.
3.-Esto de decir palabrotas siendo moderador, te va a caer O'Malley con todo el peso de la ley (y el peso de su sombrero, mira que es grande! :D )
4.-Lo que soy Francés y tu Catalan esta claro, no quieres invitar las birras, eres mas agarrado que un piojo a una paletilla! :D 

Sigues siendo Blaine, al igual que tu omologo Canario, ExtrEmo!
Toma castañas!

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

> 1.-Quien te dijo que mis crepes son buenas?


Un pajarito   :Wink:  




> 2.-Comer crepes con cerveza, no pega, mejor un cavernet sauvignon del 2000 o mejor aun de 1998.


Acepto!




> 3.-Esto de decir palabrotas siendo moderador, te va a caer O'Malley con todo el peso de la ley (y el peso de su sombrero, mira que es grande! :D )


Perdón, no diré nunca más francés. Que lo leen los niños ...




> 4.-Lo que soy Francés y tu Catalan esta claro, no quieres invitar las birras, eres mas agarrado que un piojo a una paletilla! :D


Que era broma hombre, que pago el cavernet sauvignon del 2000 si hace falta!

PD: Jeff dijo muchas cosas ...

----------


## ignacio

1- luis piedrahita
2- luis piedrahita
3- luis piedrahita
por cierto, alguien sabeu e- mail

----------


## magodiego

Juan Tamariz

Criss Angel

Luis Piedrahita

----------


## Abeljesy

René Lavand
Dai Vernon
... lo dejo ahí por ahora.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

¿Dónde has visto videos de Dai Vernon?

Yo nunca he visto ninguna y quisiera verlo mover las cartas.  :(

----------


## Elmagojose

1  harry houdini 

2 En cartomagia juan tamariz 

3 y aunque sea todo hecho copperfiled

----------


## to

> ¿Dónde has visto videos de Dai Vernon?
> 
> Yo nunca he visto ninguna y quisiera verlo mover las cartas.  :(


Me imagino que en los Revelations de Dai vernon, 3D.

Saludos!

----------


## Abeljesy

verlos no los he visto pero he leido en varios sitios que era la hos*** :D y el únio que pudo enseñar a houdini un truco 3 veces sin que lo pillara. Manda tela!!! Viva El Profesor!!!

De todas formas en youtube tienes un os segundos de su pase de 2 cartas --> Todo naturalidad y eficacia :twisted:

----------


## goberness

Yo no he visto muchos de los que nombrais pero con los que he disfrutado como un enano...

1- Tamariz
2- Rene lavand
3- Pepe Carroll

Pepe Carroll que por cierto espero algún dia poder pagar los 60 euros de su libro sin problemas jejeje

saludos

----------


## VANISH

> y el únio que pudo enseñar a houdini un truco 3 veces sin que lo pillara. Manda tela!!! Viva El Profesor!!!


No es un truco, y no fue 3, sino 8 veces..

saludos!

----------


## Abeljesy

jajaj cierto no es un truco es..maGiaAAa..... Y lo de 3 veces era el mínimo fijado por Houdini (ya después le metió una paliza el Profe   :Wink:  

¡Te adoramos ohh René!

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

¿Que tiene que ver René en esto?

¿Cómo puede gustarte Vernon si nunca lo has visto? Vale que creara juegos estupendos, y hayas leído sobre él. Pero sin que lo hayas visto que digas que fue el mejor por haber leído 4 cosas ...  :roll: 

No se si me explico ...

----------


## Abeljesy

para gustos los colores y para arboles...Las flores!!! :D

----------


## moglo

Yo he visto 16 volumenes de la coleccion revelation de Dai Vernon. Sus manos no son los que eran en cuanto las cartas, pero son muy, pero que muy buenas, sus rutinas con cubiletes, por lo que es el mago que mas me fascina. En la disciplina de close-up me encanta uno de sus discípulos como es Michael Ammar(el uso del topit o monedas asi como su truco de los cacahuetes es genial). Y por último como no me va a gustar uno de los mejores cartomagos de españa en la actualidad, El grán Dámaso de Leganés.

----------


## danigui84

Para mi:

1) Juan Tamariz
2) Rene Lavand
3)Luis Piedrahita (que peligro tendra este dentro de unos añosss.......)

Saludosssss

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Venga voy a poner los míos:

1º- Tamariz (no tiene desperdicio este personaje)
2º- Ascanio (Otro de los grandes españoles)
3º- Jeff McBride

Un saludo

----------


## divina locura

-Ascanio

-Tamariz

-Pepe Carroll

----------


## adri92

Los 3 mios:

-Tamariz
-Criss Angel (aunque sus videos los veo un poco "arreglados")
-Luis Piedrahita

Un saludo   :Wink:

----------


## gones

mis 3:

Tamariz
Ascanio
Pepe Carroll

----------


## Flojo

Cualquiera, porque aunque me sepa la trampa siempre me quedo con la boca abierta, aunque yo mismo haga el truco, me dejo con la boca abierta igualmente, y soy feliz.

----------


## MisTiKo

¡Ahí van los mios! 

-Pepe Carrol 
-Juan Tamariz 
-Mago Migue 

¡Un abrazo!

----------


## EvAngelion67

mmm...
1.-Tamariz
2.-Ascanio
3.-Dai Vernon

----------


## wdf87

el mejor magos de todos los tiempos es dai vernon,de eso no hay duda,pero ahora son muy buenos lenart green y daryl

----------


## BODYSSEY

Me resulta imposible contestar a esta pregunta.

Salu2.

----------


## gilbert-magic

Tengo cientos de preferidos y de diferentes ramas de la magia:

Cartomagia: Juan Tamariz
Close Up:David Blaine
Escenario: David Copperfield
Manipulación: Fred Kaps y Romaine

entre otros...

----------


## Luiggy

Uno de mis Magos y amigos preferidos son:

*David Roth..creo que es el mejor manipulador de monedas en el mundo...
*Magick...buen amigo fue el que me a ayudado  mucho en el arte de la magia.
*Jeff McBride...con su manipulacion de cartas....

----------


## Xavibo

1. Tamariz
2. Ascanio
3. Lennart Green

----------


## rabino

no se si los magos tienen que ser de la rama de cartomagia, pero estos son tres de los tantos que me facinan:

-henry evans.
-TAMARIZ.
-y no puede faltar en mi lista EL PROFESOR.

-El Raba-

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

Sin orden, ya me fue dificil elegir a tres.

Arturo de Ascanio

Dai Vernon

y el tercer puesto se lo debaten Copperfield, Ed Marlo y Kaps


Lo siento... :-(  no puedo elegir....

----------


## julopgar

Mis tres mejores Magos:

En primer lugar *Juan Tamariz*  :D por su genialidad mágica y buen humor
el segundo para *Arturo de Ascanio*  :roll: por su maestría y sencillez
y el tercer puesto para José Arsenio Franco Larraz (  *conocido como Pepe Carrol* ) por su gran dominio de este arte y simpatía (quizás la heredó de su maestro Tamariz) de la que pudimos disfrutar desde niños en la televisión ,  :( una gran pérdida en 2004

*Todo made  in Spain*

----------


## sekio

el maestro juan tamariz 
pepe carroll
vallarino

ah y tambien dominique duvivier

----------


## Reonaru

Tres es muy poco.....bueno tratare


                   Guy Hollingworth

                   Ernesto Melero

                   Luis Otero

  (No quise pones al maestro Tamariz, por que se sabe que es NUESTRO favorito de todos los tiempos, lo mismo que Green, Ascanio, Hartning, Ferré, Latimer, Colombini, Kaps, Lenner, Aronson, Marlo, Vernon, Malini, Downs, Erdnase, Lorayne, Harris, Wilson, Asher, Beau Beaux, Jennings, Fisher, Frakson, Shimada, Alerton, DIOOOOSSSS...SON DEMASIADOOOOOOOO)

        Saludos.....

----------


## miguelajo

Pues creo que ya dije mis tres pero...
Ascanio, Miguel Gómez y Gabi....
Lo mejor de todo?...
Que aquí estpy en una foto con los tres a la vez...IMPOSIBLE?..
Pues mirarlo.

Arturo está de fondo contemplandolo todo...
SALU2
Miguel AJO

----------


## BusyMan

No solo está un cuarto maestro en la foto (abajo y calvo) el amigo Woody.

Si no que además salgo yo en una mesa llena de maestros  :Smile1:  Ferragut, Encarnita y Jose Luis (maestros a su manera), Escolano...

Mi primer congreso, donde me diste una cálida e hiper rápida bienvenida :D

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Para lo que ven menos que Pepe "el leches", como por ejemplo O'Malley, ahi va el zoom de la jugada...

----------


## KOTKIN

Realmente mis favoritos son:

1. David Copperfield

2. David Copperfield

3. David Copperfield

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Kotkin ....

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?p=66266#66266

Veo que vas cerrando puertas.  :D  :D  :D

----------


## mago alber

Ostia miguel ajo, eso es un FOTON en toda regla! MUY MUY BUENA! Que geniales magos!!

Me la guardo!

----------


## KOTKIN

3 de diamantes, no es que cierre puertas pero esque no sé, por ejemplo Derren es muy distinto a Copperfield, es más bien cómo él mismo dice: un ilusionista psicológico. Más bien sería mí MENTALISTA favorito. Cyril lo considero sin duda bueno pero no me gusta más que Copperfield (por eso lo puse en el puesto número 2.) No sé, cosas mías... 
Más que nada es una forma de poner enfasis a mi admiración por Copperfield.

----------


## KOTKIN

Hola 3 de diamantes, no es que cierre puertas pero esque no sé, por ejemplo Derren es muy distinto a Copperfield, es más bien cómo él mismo dice: un ilusionista psicológico. Más bien sería mí MENTALISTA favorito. Cyril lo considero sin duda bueno pero no me gusta más que Copperfield (por eso lo puse en el puesto número 2.) No sé, cosas mías... 
Más que nada es una forma de poner enfasis a mi admiración por Copperfield.[/quote]

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Ya lo se, ya ... era solo una broma. Take it easy!   :Wink:

----------


## HellLois

-René Lavand .
-Juan Tamariz.
-Jorge Blass.


Aunque lo de Gandalf y Merlin, me tiran mucho, difícil elección   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## aryjackson

Rene Lavand
Lennart Green
Juan Tamariz !

----------


## Ema_Raven

Para mi:

-Pepe Carrol
-Tamariz
-"El Profe" Dai Vernon

Tambien a Rene Lavand, las cosas que hace...

Saludos

----------


## quiquem

Nombrar 3 es dejar afuera un monton de magos excepcionales nombraré los 3 que mas me gustan vi y me inflenciaron

1) Rene Lavand
2) juan Tamariz
3) Aldo Colombini

----------


## Mr.Mind

Dai Vernon (mago entre magos)
Juan Tamariz (tuve la suerte de verlo hace un par de semanas en Galileo Galilei y que grande es el tio)

Pero sin duda el mago que mas me gusta sin ninguna duda es Pepe Carroll,vaya tecnica, vaya movimientos, que gran mago perdimos cuando tendria que quedar pepe para rato

----------


## Mr.Korben

Bueno a este post llego bastante tarde pero weno, ahi dejo los 3 k mas me gustan por verlos en videos: 

- Lennart Greend (Por sus barajeos super "imprecisos" y su infinita habilidad)


- Pepe Carrol (Por su depurada tectica, estetica y humor)

- Bill Malone (Es un gordito muy cachondo!!!!) xDDD

----------


## BANDIDO

1- Tamariz
2- El gran Pepe Carrol
3- Rene Lavand

----------


## MagMinu

1-Tamariz
2- Pepe Carrol
3- Joaquín Matas

Voto a Joaquín porque creo que puede llegar muy alto y como tampoco conozco muchos magos y es mi vecino, me hace alucinar, Creo que lo hace muy bien, ademas es muy simpatico  :Lol:  jeje

Saludos

----------


## emilioelmago

Emilio "el Mago", El Gran Chiqui, y Ferpa.
Esos son los mejores, de Extremadura, claro.
Saludos

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

No se si los han dicho ya ...

Melchor, Gaspar y Baltasar.

¡Que de regalos!

¡Un año me regalarón una pizarra que luego el papel salia impreso! 
¡Eran unos jefes ... en la pizarra decia: "Manel, debes estudiar más sociales!" .. pa mi que el mentalista era Gaspar.

Ays ... me gustaria ser un niño (más aún) otra vez.

----------


## hache_jota

1.- Juan Tamariz
2.- JuAn TaMaRiZ
3.- JUAN TAMARIZ!!!!

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Jamás había visto un tipo tan divertido como O'Malley. ¡Y es casi más feo que yo!. Es genial.





> ¿Mi magjo pgreferrido? Magic O'Malley, sin dudas. ¡Es fantastíko!





> Ayer vi una actuación de O'Malley. Sin duda me casé con el mago equivocado






> O'Malley es un ejemplo del buen arte mágico





> No puedo decir nada sobre O'Malley. No encuentro nada criticable en él





> ¡Quiero un hijo de Omaller!





> O'Malley? Watch him, and learn!


  :Oops:  Me he emocionado y todo...

----------


## trasobo

Jajajaja..Vaya, pero veo que Rene Lavand (entre otros) aun no te ha piropeado..Todo se andará, supongo  :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> ¿Me preguntás por la mágia de O'Malley? ¡Che, no se puede haser maaaaaah lindo!


  :Oops:   :Oops:

----------


## zarkov

> Atrápame ese fantasma




UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUH (sonido de cadenas)

----------


## ignoto

Cada año, a medianoche del 31 de octubre, los omallers salen de sus oscuras torres y recorren vuestras casas para atormentar a los magos.

----------


## ezeqfranco

Rene Lavand!!!! es el mago que mas me gusta. Un saludo.

Colo

----------


## JAMES NX

- Tamariz

-David Blaine

-Criss Angel

en ningun orden en especifico

----------


## hmchmchmc

Aunque no tengo tres magos favoritos (porque todo aquel que se dedica a la magia en mayor o menor medida, me parece muy bueno  :Wink:  )voy a señalar tres "clasicos" que siempre me han fascinado:

-Pepe carrol
-Juan Tamariz
-Dai Vernon

Aunque hay otros como: Criss Angel, Anthony Blake, Lance Burton, o incluso una moderadora del foro llamada "ella" de la que me gustan sus videos  :Wink:  , aunq no haya hablado con ella. Ja ja ja

Bueno, hasta otra

----------


## Sentiras

David, Copper y Field. 

            Además, en ese orden.

----------


## cumbancha

lennart green (maestro total de la tecnica con cartas, si dios hiciese magia con cartas lo haria como el)
juan tamariz - un icono de la magia mundial y ademas te mata de risa en cada actuacion un personaje y muy buena tacnica
rene lavan(un milagro a la vista )

----------


## MasterJC

Juan Tamariz
Rene Lavand
Pepe Carrol

saludos magicos

----------


## Shinoda

*Cartomagia:*

Lennart Green (Unico e inigualbable)
Román García (Su manera de presentar desenfadada sin ser chistosa me gusta mucho)
P.Carrol/Tamariz (Combinación explosiva jeje)

*Monedas:*

Miguel Angel Gea (Como no, y con su sonrisita de joker!  :Smile1:  )
Luis Piedrahita (Todo un showman y con su humor...)
David Stone (Limpieza, originalidad y las cosas bien hechas)

*Manipulaciones/Grandes ilusiones:*

Yunke ( Eligió a Rammstein para un efecto, ya por eso es mi ídolo!!)
Jeff McBride ( El más simpático de Las Vegas)
Arthur Brace ( No me acuerdo si se llamaba así, sólo me acuerdo que me encantó su número en NXA)

Y por supuesto Yo!! No necesito abuela.

----------


## MAGICUS POL

Lennart Green
David Copperfield
Tommy Wonder

Saludos!

----------


## Noelia

Es complicado escoger. Sobre todo cuando existen tan buenos magos. Para mí son:
- Tamaiz
- René
- Piedraita

----------


## JaumeBF

- Lennart Green
- Fred Kaps
- Tamariz

(solo 3? juuu... )

----------


## Eloi

1. Lennart Green
2. Juan Tamariz
3. Rene Lavand

----------


## magojuanillo

pues....a ver 3 solo                                                                               tamariz                                                                                                lennat green                                                                                         rene lavand

----------


## buen_corcel

tamariz

rene

carrol (q grande era este)

----------


## esetribal

Los mios son:

Oh rey Tamariz
René Lavand
Piedrahita

----------


## ganu

:Arrow:  1. El inigualable Juan Tamariz 

 Para mi es un orgullo que este hombre sea español (aunque para mi sea un extraterrestre, porque es la lexe), le concedo el premio nobel de la magia (si es que no lo tiene ya   :Lol:  ).

 :Arrow:  2. El gran Pepe Carrol (DEP)

 Otro gran genio (con genio y figura   :Wink:  ). Un artista de los pies a la cabeza y por supuesto todo un Chouman  :D . Es una pena que ya no este con nosotros para deleitarnos junto con el gran Tamariz (vaya par de dos) de su Incauto Tramposo.

 :Arrow:  3. Mr Dai Vernon (o el hombre que engañó a Houdini ni + ni -)

Uno de los pioneros ¿o deberia decir el pionero?. Uno de los mas grandes ¿o deberia decir el mas grande?. No se, pero por algo le llamaban _"The Professor"_, que no significa profesor (_teacher_) sino catedrático y eso lo dice todo.

----------


## JoanTG

Pues si solamente se pueden poner 3  :Lol:  
1. Juan Tamariz
2. René Lavand
3. Lennart Green

Saludos,
Joan

----------


## sersantos

Juan Tamariz, es un genio y ademas la referencia que tenemos todos desde pequeños.
Pepe Carrol, tecnicamente perfecto.
Lennart Green, para mi el mejor, detras de ese aire de desordenado y despistado esta el mejor cartomago del mundo sin duda alguna.He visto sus 7 videos y quitan el hipo jeje

----------


## fauri13

Pues no se muchos, porque no he visto muchos DVDs ni nada, pero el primero es sin duda 
Juan Tamariz.

----------


## Eloi

> Lennart Green, para mi el mejor, detras de ese aire de desordenado y despistado esta el mejor cartomago del mundo sin duda alguna.He visto sus 7 videos y quitan el hipo jeje


Pues si, ademas sus bromas me parecen muy acertadas, jaja como me rei cuando salio en NXA haciendo la mezcla esa de tirar las cartas y jorge blass en una apuro para ponerlas bien y dice: Veis el patron? Lo veis? me gusta ser ordenado

 :117: DD

----------


## ignoto

Eragon
Albus Dumbledore
Mago Pis

----------


## fauri13

> Eragon
> Albus Dumbledore
> Mago Pis


Con Albus y Eragon estoy de acuerdo, pero tambien es muy bueno, y pondria, a Shail. :P  :P  :P

----------


## -

Los mios:

- Jeff Mcbride
- Juan Tamariz
- Magic Andreu

----------


## Kal-El

Houdini
Tamariz
Lance Burton

Pero no puedo desmerecer a los de aquì...

Willy Tidona
Emanuel
Adrian Guerra

----------


## -

Creo que nadie lo nombro, o bien poco, que pasa con el legendario Román García? Su truco de los abujeros en las cartas, fantástico truco!

----------


## magojuanky

- Robert Houdin
- Dai Vernon
- Juan Tamariz

Mas que nada por como han afectado a la historia de la magia.

----------


## Kal-El

...y me estuvieron tentando...

Mago Dito - Ilusiones Dieteticas
Mago Bernado - Ilusiones Matrimoniales
Mago Leado - Magia del Football
Mago Loso - Magia Dulce

.....

*O'Malley*: Tu Mago Pis.....ME MATOOOOO!!!!  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## rofman

Pues esta dificil la cosa pero me voy a decantar por 3 de muy diferentes estilos:

Cartomagia : Juan Tamariz (Sin comentarios)

Demostraciones espectaculares: Criss Angel (Espectacular tal y como el nombre del titulo indica :P )

Magia de cerca: Ciryl Takayama (Muy elegante)

----------


## EL_FARI

interesante hilo.....
CARTAS.-tamariz/Lennart Green (inigualable este tio hace milagros con las cartas)
Escenario.- Javier Martín (Javi Coleta) (IM-PRESIONANTE)/ Gaston(un cachondo lo admiro mucho para lo poco que he visto de el)
monedas: miguel angel gea /luis piedrahita

he puesto un guiri y un español menos en monedas k me molan los españoles jejej 
ale ah keda eso

----------


## darkserch

a mi m gusta mucho 

Tamariz (el de todos)  :Smile1:  
pepe carroll (un mounstro)
luis piedrahita (un crack)

aunque digan que el estilo de piedrahita se parece al de tamariz, a mi no m parece.

chau :twisted:

----------


## magidc

Aunque no tenog nada claro quienes son mis tres preferidos en magia de cerca y cartomagia, me decanto por:

Lennart Green
Manuel Muerte
Paul Harris

----------


## mcgrau

A mi los qu emás me gustan de cartomagia.

                  - Dai Vernon
                  - Tamariz
                  - Jorge Blass
Esos por el momento son grandes idolos para mi.
Y si tengo que nombrar a un maestro que me ha enseñado muchas cosas voy a escrivir su nombre en grande y en mayusculas

*EL GRAN PALMER*(Faustino Palmero)

----------


## chas

pues de los tantos magos buenos que hay me quedo con pedrahita, tamariz y mi maestro el magic andreu....

quiero conocer a alguno de los tres!!

----------


## martamagika

nadie nombra a dani daOrtiz :Confused:  es un genio!

----------


## shark

hombre...un genio un genio...

es un mago fabuloso...pero un genio...dentro de los 3 mejores del mundo...pues no. Creo que el nivel de genio es otro.

si me lee Dani que me perdone por mi atrevimiento.


pd: dani, tengo tu cartera y es genial!!!  :twisted:

----------


## martamagika

cada uno tiene su vara de medir....para mi un genio! yo no tengo tu cartera compi pero sabes que te admiro!

ademas de él:

-tamariz
-lennart green

----------


## trinity

Los mios son:
-Rene Lavans
-Criss Angel
-David Blaine

----------


## Ittel

-Tamariz
-René Lavand
-Copperfield

----------


## kamiloi

Los mios son:

-Tamariz.
-Rene Lavand.
-Pepe Carrol



Saludos!

----------


## MERLINLIGHT

Los mios son:
                     Tamariz.
                       Carroll.
                          F. Palmero.








  Haciendo patria zi zeño.

----------


## Asdetrebol

Pues parece que la clasificacion del mejor mago mundial del mundo va a estar encabezada por Tamariz porque practicamente todo el mundo le cita, y la verdad es que yo le visto actuar varias veces y bueno lo que se dice bueno, es un rato largo, y te ries, que lo de menos es la magia, son espectaculos de abrirse la caja, y libros tiene escritos como... o mas y a cual mejor, alguno de psicologia que es primordial en el negoci, como la via magica, donde te enseña a entender al publico o te permite analizar el truco, y hasta invento el TPC, y su mnemonica es de miedo, tanto que lei el primer capitulo y la he dejado para mas adelante, y sobretodo que calidade 10 en la presentacion y con una tecnica muy pulida, pero creo que tanto voto se debe a que ha sido el padre inspirador de muchas generaciones que ahora le citan, pero yo me pregunto, y quiza a Juan lo he justificado yo mismo,  cuan bueno es cada mago como para citarle?, es decir los hemos visto las suficientes veces como para opinar, conocemos los suficientes para comparar, o es solo el preferido de los 10 que nos hemos bajado del burro, yo soy joven y por ejemplo a Pepe Carrol apenas le vi, pero seguro que hay muchos que dicen que es un gran mago porque es lo que todo el mundo dice (aunque si os bajais un video del incauto tramposo que purula por ahi y si sabeis como funciona la magia, va ser que si que era un animal de la tecnica, que da cosa verle) pero como opinar (lo mismo digo de Vernon) en conciencia, porque simplemente manifestar un gusto superficial de lo que hayamos visto puede ser terriblemente incoherente...
....aun asi, habra que lanzarse, aunque yo he echado mucho de menos una PEQUEÑA JUSTIFICACION DE LA ELECCCION  en cada caso, que nos aporte algo (culturilla, gusanillo, fuentecilla,...) a los que leemos el posit...yo me quedo con papa Tamariz, luego con Rene Lavand, porque me encantan sus presentaciones, y es un precursor de tecnicas magicas con una sola mano, (lo que aunque uno tenga dos en ocasiones es muy util sobretodo si metes misdireccion con la otra en el puchero), el no se puede hacer mas lento, es una gozada verlo, y la actitud con que presenta, la solemnidad, el tono de voz, ¿habeis visto la historia que cuenta de la apuesta con el tahur? me encanta, es genial y tiene una tecnica depuradisima, no se ve nada...el tercero es mas dificil de elegir porque ya empiezas a pensar en los que dejas fuera, asi que me quedo con un mago frankenstein que seria competencia ilicita donde coge cosas de muchos otros, un siempre seis con salero de quien sea, un aspecto didactico de palmero, la espectacularidad de jeff con los back and front, la inexplicabilidad e imposibilidad de cris angel, que bueno eres cris, la inversion (tiempo, busqueda y dinero) y organizacion de david cooperfiel, que acaba produciendo grandes magias, el humor de jandro, el baul donde se pone depie yunke, y todos esos peazo de magos que me son semidesconocidos o sin el semi y que un dia salen en nada x aqui en Estocolmo y despues de dejarte flipando dices, que pocos magos conozco para opinar...que flipe las bolas que cambian de color y desaparecen y aparecen...

----------


## TERRY

Sin ningun tipo de duda:
-Tamariz (Humor y arte son sus armas)
-Pepe Carroll (No pudo haber galan con mejor tecnica)
-David Blaine (Ilusiona al mundo y eso es la leche)

Que conste que es mi opinion, pero tambien cambio de opinion como de bragas (pero si soy un tio...corramos un tupido velo)

----------


## Dante_Drums

Me ha costado elegir solo 3 xD pero ahí van los míos:

- Juan Tamariz
- Román García (me gusta su estilo, y empecé gracias a un video suyo xD)
- René Lavand

----------


## anguianetti

aber ...
Lennart Green
Juan Tamariz
Pepe Carrol

----------


## Enrique J. Ferrojas

Pues ahí van los mios:

- Pepe Carrol 
- Juan Tamariz
- René Lavand

----------


## RobertoG

Pues los mios son:

Fred Kaps 
Miguel Gomez
Mago Migue

Un abrazo

----------


## Benji_

Dentro de mi "reducido" conocimiento:

 -Juan Tamariz
 -Rene Lavand
 -Arturo de Ascanio

De los dos últimos me tiene absolutamente anonadado el estilo de sus presentaciones, que rayan en la poesia pura.

Del primero sobre todo la "frescura" de sus presentaciones y su estilo peculiar, obviando que los tres son (era en el caso de Ascanio) unas máquinas de matar técnicamente.

Pero la presentación, el modo de contar el efecto, me deja tonto.  :Smile1: 

Un saludo

----------


## wydx

-Tamariz
-Lavand
-Blass

----------


## Gunter Benko

Juan Tamariz
Pepe Carrol
Jeff McBride

----------


## ElGranDantón

Los míos son:

Juan Tamariz,
Juan Tamariz y
Juan Tamariz.

Es que es el mejor, sería infravalorarlo si le metiéramos en una lista con demás magos... Los hay buenos, como René Lavand, Ascanio o Dai Vernon, pero ¿como Juan Tamariz? Ninguno.

----------


## ElGranDantón

> Creo que nadie lo nombro, o bien poco, que pasa con el legendario Román García? Su truco de los abujeros en las cartas, fantástico truco!


No sabía que hiciera un truco con ABUJEROS...

----------


## Jaime

Los míos son:

-Juan Tamariz (fantástico)
-Fred Kaps (impresionante)
-David Copperfield (emocionante)

----------


## ElGranDantón

A mí es que Copperfield me parece un hortera... No digo que sea malo, ojo, que hay cosas que todavía me desconciertan de él.. Pero no sé, no termina de convencerme.

----------


## JASON555

sf

----------


## ElGranDantón

> PARA MI LOS MEJORES EN ORDEN
> 1)COPPERFIELD POR QUE TIENE UN ANGEL QUE NO LE VEO A NINGUNO MAS
> 2)DAI VERNON 
> 3)FRED KAPS 
> 4)TOMMY WONDER
> 5)LANCE BURTON
> 
> BUENO YO COLOCO 5 Y DE AHI PARA ABAJO LOS DEMAS ES MUY DIFICIL COLOCAR UN ESCALAFON POR QUE POR FUERA DE MI LISTA QUEDA TAMARIZ, CIRYL, NORM NIELSEN QUE ME FASCINA  Y DEMAS QUE TIENEN UN NIVEL IMPRESIONANTE PERO ME INCLINO MAS POR LOS CINCO QUE CITE


Pues para mí el mejor mago eres tú. Has aparecido por aquí por arte de magia. Nadie sabe nada de ti, has aparecido de la nada... Preséntate figura!

----------


## luisblaine

poes sip, pero tiene derecho a pinar  8-)

----------


## ElGranDantón

Nadie le ha quitado el derecho, le he invitado a hacer una presentación.

----------


## Tereso

1.-Juan Tamariz, la encantadora personalidad de este señor lo hacen un fuera de serie...
2.-Max Maven (mentalismo)
3.-Brad Christian (magia de cerca)

----------


## Lellegna

Juan Tamariz
René Lavand
Luis Piedrahita

----------


## JASON555

df

----------


## ganu

Hola JASON555, no te lo tomes a mal, pero hay un foro específico para las presentaciones de los recien llegados y es allí donde deberias haber escrito tu presentación. Como comprenderás, lo que todos pretendemos (a ti también te incluyo) es que el foro esté un poquito ordenado. Por último, pedirte que no escribas en mayúsculas, porque en los foros se considera gritar y por lo menos para mi es un poco "cansino" de leer. Como último ahora si  :D , leete las normas del foro, allí viene todo muy bien explicado. 

Ah!! bienvenido, espero que aportes grandes cosas a esta que ya es, tu casa.

----------


## ignoto

Voldemort.
Sauron.
La bruja mala de la bella durmiente.

----------


## JASON555

fghj

----------


## Vangrant

> Pues para mí el mejor mago eres tú. Has aparecido por aquí por arte de magia. Nadie sabe nada de ti, has aparecido de la nada... Preséntate figura!


Recuerdas como fue tu primer mensaje GRAN DANTON?? Ni siquiera fue una opinión, directamente fue una pregunta. Y por cierto, te han contestado muchos

----------


## ElGranDantón

Recuerdo, recuerdo. Pero una vez que formo parte del foro, intento ayudar en lo máximo posible, e intento llevar a la gente por el camino que todos debimos hacer en su día. Que yo no lo hiciera correctamente no quiere decir que el resto tampoco lo haga bien.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

1.-Darwin Ortiz, the best
2.- Lennart Green, un tío raro y un genio con las cartas en la mano.
3.-Tamariz, o Daryl... muchos se merecen estar en la lista y para todos es mi tercer puesto.

Un saludo

----------


## Germago

Pues mis cartomagos favoritos son:

Juan Tamariz

Lennart Green

Pepe Carrol

----------


## nicket

Pues a mi los que me gustan más son:

- Juan Tamariz (su humor es increible)
- Pepe Carrol (muy buena técnica)
- René Lavand (impresionante la atmósfera mágica que crea)

Un saludo!

----------


## moskiyu

1)  DANI DAORTIZ
2)  MIGUEL ANGEL GEA
3)  JUAN TAMARIZ

----------


## hawyn yaur

-Tamariz
-Jean Pierre Vallarino
-Luis Piedrahita

----------


## Secadra24

> Pues mis cartomagos favoritos son:
> 
> Juan Tamariz
> 
> Lennart Green
> 
> Pepe Carrol


..................................................  ....
Sin duda mis tres magos son:
..................................................  .............

1º  Juan Tamariz
2º René Laband
3º Lennart Green .
..................................................  .............
A mi me encanta la cartomagia y pienso que estos son los mejores cartomagos(para mi)......un saludo desde Galicia

----------


## magomigue

1- Lennart Green
2- Juan Tamariz
3- René Lavand


un saludo

----------


## HEO-.

David Blaine
Criss Angel
Oz Pearlman

y tambien si puedo agregar otro: Lenart Green

PD: no esta en orden de preferencia

Saludos!!!

HEO-.

----------


## Ewok

Pues yo tampoco conozco demasiados pero los que he visto:

- Juan Tamariz
- Michael Ammar
- Luis de Matos

Jorge Blas también pero no se en directo que tal

****EDITADO*****

----------


## Jorlando

Mis favoritos son:
 1º René Carrol Tamariz
 2º Lennart Ascanio Palmer
 3º y también un tipo que vi hace años en una sala de fiestas y que hizo algo. No sé qué, pero era algo muy bueno. No lo recuedo porque me lanzó algún tipo de maldición para que no pudiera recordarlo. Sólo sé que era espectacular. Creo que también me robó la cartera, pero no lo recuerdo bien.

----------


## muros8

-Luis Piedrahita (el que me desperto el gusanillo)
-Juan Tamariz
-Vallarino ("el que me ha enseñado")

----------


## hawyn yaur

Vallarino "el que me ha enseñado"


tienes el dvd de magic cards? si lo tienes es la bomba lo recomiendo a todos, a mi tmb me parece un gran mago  :Wink:

----------


## magomigue

1. Lennart Green
2. Juan Tamariz
3. Magomigue



P.D: 4. Rene Lavand....5.....6....

----------


## rofman

> 1. Lennart Green
> 2. Juan Tamariz
> 3. Magomigue
> 
> 
> 
> P.D: 4. Rene Lavand....5.....6....



que poca autoestima SOLO te pones en 3er lugar :P

----------


## 0wn3d

1º - Juan Tamariz
2º - Lennart Green
3º - Dani DaOrtiz

----------


## magomigue

> Iniciado por magomigue
> 
> 1. Lennart Green
> 2. Juan Tamariz
> 3. Magomigue
> 
> 
> 
> P.D: 4. Rene Lavand....5.....6....
> ...



ojala fuera yo el Magomigue que digo...jejeje


un saludo

----------


## Salduba

Mis favoritos son

Jeff Mcbride
Peter Marvey
Jason Latimer

Todo lo que sea manipulacion

un saludo

----------


## The Black Prince

-Lennart Green 
-Tamariz
-Lavand

Luís Piedrahita....ufff me encanta aunque juegue a otro nivel.

Un saludo,

----------


## thrasher

entre magos nada mejor que David Copperfield, maestro siemrpe me deja alusinando xD ..

Juan tamariz, porque me cae super bien y el primer truco que le vi fue "siempre 6" y me kedo loco

y el ultimo no muy bueno pero me cae super bien y fue el primer mago que vi David Blaine =D

----------


## HIPOSONANONA

de los que he visto,  fred kaps, lennart green.  cooperfild

----------


## joker_faluxo

yo me quedo en casa:

pepe carroll
juan tamariz
y ascanio

saludos

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

-Lenart Green
-Juan Tamariz
-David Copperfield

----------


## Kassidy

-Tamariz
-lavand
-lenart green

----------


## AlfonsoSHCD

· Don Juan Tamariz
· Finn John
· Piedrahita  :P

----------


## armandotrompeta

-Juan Tamariz (es buenísimo)
-Finn John
-David Coperfield (pese a los rumores que le ponian de farsante, de los cuales yo no estoy de acuerdo)

----------


## chikilint

-Tamariz
-Lavand
-Piedrahita

y me encanta la presentacion de Damaso.

----------


## masineko

Según mi opinión yo diria que:

- Tamariz
- Dai vernon, por supuesto
- y alguien que me parece que nadie ha mencionado y que tanto su técnica como el sentido del humor me impacta mucho es Daryl

----------


## Doktor Mornau

1.- Tamagreen
2.- Rene Lavernon
3.- Los Fertigen Fingers, o sea, Ascanio, Carroll, Magomigue,Takayama y el Coperfíl ese

----------


## Sanojeki

1º Jorge Blass

2º Juán Tamariz

3º René Lavand  y Luis Piedrahita

----------


## Great Danton

Mi humilde opinión:

-Juan Tamariz.
-René Lavand.
-Anthony Blake.

----------


## ziko

JuanTamariz

Pepe Carrol

Lennart Green

----------


## Teco

Faustino Palmero y Tamariz (Aunque no he podido verlos en persona)

Y de mi tierra --> Adrian Guerra

----------


## ascensor

para mi los mejores son Ascanio i Tamariz sin lugar a duda

----------


## Magic_Hands

Cartomagia:

.- S.W. Erdnase

.- Dai Vernon

.- Lennart Green

----------


## vcarmona87

solo un par nombró al mejor:
1-Cyril
2-Copperfiel
3-Mago Oli / Larraín (chilenos)

----------


## piloto2

ahi van los mios:
Juan Tamariz
Rene Lavand
Lennart Green

----------


## MagicCastúo

Supongo que coincido con muchos de vosotros:

- Juan Tamariz
- Pepe Carroll
- Rene Lavand

----------


## gomez

Pues mis magos preferidos, entre otros muchos son:
-Tamariz, por supuesto
-Dai Vernon, es algo especial lo que se siente por ese hombre.
-David Stone, tiene un estilazo que te cagas.

Hay muchos, muchisimos que deberían entrar en esta lista, pero es que 3 son muy pocos para preferencias, no :Confused: 

Saludos

----------


## didacbj

los mios son:
Lenart Green 
Luis Piedrahita
Jean Pierre Vallarino

----------


## Blakito

Pues mis preferidos son los siguientes:

-Juan Tamariz (Como no :Wink: ).
-David Souza (Me encantó su número de FISM).
-Román García (De aquí:D). 


Venga, Saudos.

----------


## sergiocl

Si el foro es de cartomagia, sin duda el peimerisimo es
1.- Tamariz.
2.- Tamariz.
3.- Tamariz.

----------


## juanichi

1º Juan Tamariz
2º Faustino Palmero
3º Pepe Carroll

Por no repetir a Juan Tamariz 3 veces

----------


## tredecium

-Dai Vernon

-Juan Tamariz

-Pepe Carrol

Me gustaria poner Arturo de Ascanio ya que hablan maravillas de él y no dudo que haya sido bueno, pero yo solo lo e visto en un video y lo note algo nervioso y la verdad la presentación no me fascinó mucho, se que es el maestro de los magos españoles incluso Roberto Giobbi habla maravillas de el en su libro...pero solo lo he visto una vez   :Wink:  .

----------


## NicolasMago

Pepe carrol al que tuve el gusto de conocer aqui en malaga cuando presentaba un concurso de television "Burbujas"

Juan Tamariz

Dai Vernon

Felices Fiestas a todos

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

-Fred Kaps
-Juan Tamariz
-Fantasio

----------


## Tanthalas

- Tamaríz
- Lavand
_ Carroll

----------


## rafael montesinos

Dai Vernon.

Arturo de Ascanio.

Juan Tamariz.

----------


## cire652

Realmente, por su cantidad son inombrables pero yo me quedo con Juan Tamariz, Pepe Carroll y Dai Vernon.

Saludos

----------


## divina locura

Melchor, Gaspar y Baltasar  :Wink:

----------


## magic_Anthony

Hola


Sin duda Henry Evans(tiene mucho estilo y el juego se ve mas bonito de lo que es)

Rene Lavands(me inpresiona mucho la agilidad que tiene en las manos, bueno en la mano yo no seria capaz de hacer ni la mitad de las cosas que hace el)

Juan Tamariz(es muy gracioso,cuando abla se le ve como nervioso  ademas tiene unos puntazos,y por supuesto es muy agil y hace los juegos muy rapidos aunque bien echos)

----------


## azegarra

De cartomagia...
1.00 Dai Vernon 
2.00 Rene Lavand 
3.00 Lennart Green

----------


## Stuard_Marshall

cartomagos....

1.Juan Tamariz
2.Lennart Green
3.Rene Lavand

----------


## animal.gt

1.-Juan Tamariz:
                   por su carisma y ese trato que tiene con los expectadores para mi nada es imposible para el.

2.-Dai Vernom:
                   para mi el padre de la magia, concido como el profesor y tambien el mago que engaño a houdini.

3.-Michael Ammar:
                  uno de los grandes magos y que ah influido a muchos en este arte.    

3.-Pepe Carroll:
                  que tecnica la que tenia, :( lastima que ya no esta en este mundo.

----------


## danimagicperforms.

juan tamariz criss angel y david estone  sin  olvidarme de David Copperfield  son de lo mejor. :evil:

----------


## ignoto

> juan tamariz criss angel y david estone  sin  olvidarme de David Copperfield  son de lo mejor. :evil:


¡Olé las comas y las mayúsculas!
¡Al "peo" el castellano!
No vaya a ser que alguien piense que sabes escribir.

----------


## josep

Los mios son :

Juan

Pepe

René.

Un cordial saludo mágico

----------


## Rodia

sin duda los mios son:

Tamariz en el aspecto comico, sin despreciar su técnica.
Dai Vernom por su técnica increiblemente depurada (leer el experto en la mesa de juego comentado por Dai)
Fred Kapps por su elegancia, entre otras cosas.

pero y que me decis de Slydini, aunque no haga mucho de cartas, pero hace magia de cerca y desde luego es el el maestro de la misdirección.

----------


## Claky

Pues mis tres magos favoritos son:

Harry Potter
Lucius Malfoy 
Hermione greanger

 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Ya fuera de bromas jeje:

Tamariz! 
René!
Piedrahita

Saludos!

----------


## Ritxi

Pues yo no seré muy original:

1- Tamariz

2- Carroll

3- Lavand

----------


## Nanito

1. Tamariz

2. Copperfield

3. Rene Lavand

----------


## El Maguito Mario

Para mi los favoritos


Juan Tamariz: Por haber creado un estilo unico entre este arte y haber aportado tanto a nuestras debiles mentes

Jeff Mcbride: Que mostruo para la manipulacion y su estilo de movimientos, en realidad hace ver faciles las cosas que hace, es absolutaqmente impresionante

David Copperfield: David Copperfield creo un sistema de Ilusionismo muicho mas inimaginable de lo que uno pensaria, es impresionante ver los milagros que hace (aunque con dinero muchas cosas se pueden hacer, pero tiene un talento especial para ello)

----------


## Mago Aranda

En primer lugar el mejor mago del siglo del mundo y ya de la historia de la magia 

             1º              David Copperfield

            2º                   Fred  kaps

            3º               Juan Tamariz

----------


## Juan Luis Rubiales

Como Autores de Cartomagia:

1.-  *Hofzinser*, mago adelantado a su epoca y el estandarte de los constructivistas.



2.- *Robert Houdin*, padre de la magia moderna, toda la teoria magica actual estaba ya en sus libros.



3.- *Max Malini* A este le tengo un apego especial, me identifico con él en sus juegos y presentaciónes.




Como Magos a los que he visto Interpretar:

1.- *Bebel* sin duda alguna mi cartomago favorito.



2.- *Tamariz* Poco hay que decir sobre él, el mas completo y comercial.



3.- *Rene Lavand*, me relaja y me hace olvidar que los  cartomagos usan tecnicas.

[/b]

----------


## fjcr

A  mi los que más me gustan son:

- Ines
- Michael Ammar
- Daryl

Un saludo

----------


## Vlaiden

Uf..

Criss Angel, que está claro que es una gran referencia actual, que no muchos magos han ganado el premio Merlín 3 años consecutivos.., por no decir ninguno..

Wayne Houchin porque aluciné con "Distortion"

Y el gran Tamariz por supuesto... Iberican Magician!

No va por orden de preferencia eh? 
Cada uno tiene sus motivos.

----------


## Naranjito25

Para mi los mejores son Houdin, epe carrol y Tamariz...grandes...

Tamariz es un tío que me cae genial y que por desgracia ya no se le ve mucho...tiene una simpatia inalcanzable por ningún mago...Extraordinario donde los haya!!!

Saludos!

----------


## teylor

1ºRene Lavand por tener lo que hay que tener
2ºTamariz
3ºDavid Copperfield

----------


## trias

Sin duda alguna, Juan Tamariz es el mejor mago del mundo,ahora.
Tambien me gusta mucho Rene Lavand.
Yo añadiria un mago poco conocido, el Mag Lari. 
Mis preferencias serian:

*Rene Lavand, por sus buenas presentaciones.
* Juan Tamariz, por su gran técnica y sentido del humor.
* Mag Lari, por su gracia.

----------


## maximus

En primer lugar, Dios. El creador de todo. ¿Alguien puede dar explicación a eso?
En segundo lugar, mi hija. Capaz de "ilusionarme" cada día.
Y en tercer lugar, Ronaldinho. Hizo lo imaginable. Ver todo el Bernabeu aplaudiendo al F.C. Barcelona es algo que ni el mejor mago del mundo sería capaz de superarlo.

Saludos.

----------


## magoandre

para mi los 3 preferidos por mi son:


1) daryl

2) lennart green

3) lance burton

----------


## dumbledore

carrol, vernon, y el rey de la misdirection TAMARIZ (Burton y kaps)

----------


## Alberto_Arañas

Pepe Carroll
Juan Tamariz
Tommy Wonder

Me es difícil establecer el orden de preferencia...   :Wink:  El primero, quizás, Carroll

----------


## Ezequiel #8

1.- Pepe Carroll
2.- Pepe Carroll
3.- Pepe Carroll


bueno eso es para que sepan quien es mi preferido

ahora va el mi top 3 de Cartomagos

1.- Pepe Carroll
2.- Juan Tamariz
3.- Adrian Guerra (un cartomago Argentino, campeon en cartomagia en el Fism 1994)

Pero me quedan afuera cartomagos como Rene Lavand, Arturo de Ascanio, Joshua Jay, Bebel a los que tambien admiro mucho.

----------


## israelpeña

bueno..si a cartomagos se refieren..solo he visto masomenos bien a dos,

1.- juan tamariz
2.- faustino palmero...

3.-¿?..y por lo que lei en wikipedia, rene lavand, tiene toda mi admiracion..xDD..,

si es a ilusionistas que mejor prefiero...

1.-CYRIL TAKAYAMA!! ..see, que si no fuera por el,no me verian por estos rumbos..xDD..simplemente EL MEJOR!!
2.-Juan Tamariz.. que el tipo casi me deja sordo con los gritos que da..pero simplemente su experiencia y sus actos hacen que uno se vuelva su fan irremediablemente...
3.-criss angel..el me recordo que el ilusionismo existia, (ya despues viendo  a cyril, fue que decidi empezar en el Camino...xD)..simplemente un gran ilusionista! y ademas, el look que tiene es grandioso..xDD..(exepto cuando se pinta mechas...se ve taaan gay..xD)

xau xau
copytakayamatamarizangel! xDD

----------


## Cartonio

a  mi me gustan muchos asi que voy a tratar de sintetizar   :Lol:  

Joshua Jay:vi una presentacion de el y me facino

Jean pierre vallarino: nada que decir, un tremendo aporte.

y como no el TAMARICILLO:exelente estilo 

y tantos otros como:David Blaine,Pepe Carroll,Faustino Palmero,Bill Malone,CARDINI,DAI VERNON,SLYDINI,michael ammar....
en fin todos estos tienen algo que no se puede explicar y que me gustan muchisimo.

hubiera sido mejor hacer un TOP TEN (jajaajaj  :Lol:  )

----------


## .aceofspades.

Juan Tamariz

Pepe Carrol

Dai Vernon

De Juan me gusta sobre todo su forma de ser que siempre hace reir) y sus presentaciones.
el día 7 de marzo actúa en Badalona e iré a verle 

Qué nervios!

----------


## rofman

> Juan Tamariz
> 
> Pepe Carrol
> 
> Dai Vernon
> 
> De Juan me gusta sobre todo su forma de ser que siempre hace reir) y sus presentaciones.
> el día 7 de marzo actúa en Badalona e iré a verle 
> 
> Qué nervios!


7 de marzo en badalona :Confused: ?


donde :Confused:  :Confused: 


quedan entradas :Confused: ??

informame por favor ando loco detrás de ir a verlo!!!!!!!

----------


## davalema

La verdad es que estoy de acuerdo con casi todos, aunque me gustaria añadir a la lista a Luis de matos, es pura elegancia....

----------


## J.C.

René Lavand
Juan Tamariz
David Copperfield
Yo (?)

----------


## Jato

Se me antoja difícil seleccionar solo a tres a lo largo de la historia de la magia, de entre los que aún viven y los que no, según las distintas especialidades... pero como hay que nombrar tres serían:

1. Tommy Wonder
2. Juan Tamariz
3 David Stone

----------


## tsunami_

Buenas

Uno del curro nos ha visto viendo un vídeo de Tamariz y Pepe Carrol y nos ha dicho. ¿Estáis viendo videos de Tamariz? ¡Pero si es muy malo!

Es para matarlo, cuando le he preguntado que porqué le parece malo me ha dicho que ni idea que sería algún trauma infantil.

Ya podéis ir quitándole algunos puntos por si  esta opinión se extiende

----------


## Warper

1) Juan Tamariz

2) Rene Lavand

3)David Copperfield

----------


## tdd.ds

1) Daniel Garcia
2) Wayne Houchin
3) Marco Tempest (me parece original lo que hace)

----------


## Minimago

Para mi los mejores, aunque tengo muchos podrian ser:

Rene Lavant (Increible ¡No se puede hacer mas lento!)
Juan Tamariz (No muy agraciado en lo que al fisico se refiere, pero excelente mago)
Lennart Green (Increible habilidad) No tengo más palabras.

Podriamos incluir en la lista a Pepe Carrol, Dani DaOrtiz... Hay muchos muy buenos, pero mis preferidos los de arriba   :Wink:

----------


## fran26

JORGE BLASS
JUAN TAMARIZ
INÉS

----------


## dmayuscula

Pepe Carrol 
Juan Tamariz
Dai Vernon

Un saludo!

----------


## Cruz92

1- David Copperfield, a este le veia de pequeño en la tele jaja, me gustaba mucho sus trucos
2- Juan Tamariz
3- David Blane este me impresiono mucho al verle sacarse o supuestamente sacarse el corazon xD

----------


## magic-o

-el SEÑOR TAMARIZ
-Houdini
-Copperfield->el truco de su abueloo

----------


## ninomagic

juan tamariz 

pepe carrol

rené lavand

y que no se me escape faustino palmero, que me gusta mucho tmb

----------


## serxu

Juan Tamariz por sus presentaciones
Daryl
Dai vernon

----------


## larap

-Kenji Nimemuro.
-Topas.
-Jason Latimer.

-Mi especialidad es la manipulaciony, ya sabeis, cada uno barre pa su casa.

UN SALUDO.

----------


## TxeMa

- Mag Lari (me partí la caja viéndolo actuar, pero, por el suelo, riendome)

- Juan Tamariz (Obvio)

- Pepe Carrol

----------


## azegarra

> -Kenji Nimemuro.
> -Topas.
> -Jason Latimer.
> 
> -Mi especialidad es la manipulaciony, ya sabeis, cada uno barre pa su casa.
> 
> UN SALUDO.


Y Cardini??, donde lo dejaste?

----------


## magovari

1º CARDINI

2º SLYDINI

3º PEPE CARROL

----------


## zdan

Para mí...
De entre los vivos:
Tamariz,
René Lavand
¿Mago Migue por su alegría y buen hacer? ¿Dámaso por su impecable técnica y su elegancia? ¿Jay Sankey por su impresionante originalidad?
 No podría elegir...
Y de entre todos los que he visto...

Tamariz
Fred Kaps
y... no sé, no sé... René Lavand, Pepe Carroll, Ascanio, Dai Vernon? No lo sé... "Complicada es la elección..." (léase con voz en modo Yoda)

----------


## clarken

faustino palmero tengo todos sus videos
juan tamariz un clasico
jorge blass por ser de mas ahora,un genio

----------


## logos

Dados mis intereses particulares... de los vivos:

1.  Max Maven

2.  Richard Osterlind.

3.  Banachek


      De los fallecidos:

1.  Ted Annemann.

2.  Stewart James.

3.   Paul Curry

         Asumo que no estamos hablando  sólo de cartomagos....en fin...saludos

----------


## Spellman

-Piedrahita (me ha ayudado mucho en numismagia)
-Tamariz 
-... Estoy entre Giobbi y Lennart Green...

----------


## juaalvi4

Jorge Blas

Juan Tamariz

y sobre todo Daryl, me encata Daryl

----------


## Spellman

> Para y... no sé, no sé... René Lavand, Pepe Carroll, Ascanio, Dai Vernon? No lo sé... "Complicada es la elección..." (léase con voz en modo Yoda)


Una tontería que me ha venido a la cabeza al releer tu mensaje... no viene al tema pero... Yoda diría "Complicada la elección es"  Bueno, añadida la tontería continuemos con este tema sobre Magos  :117:

----------


## mertin

copperfil... sin duda

----------


## Joecarl

Juan Tamariz

Pepe Carrol

David Copperfield

----------


## Dantestorm

> *Tamariz* Poco hay que decir sobre él, el mas completo y comercial.


Dios, ¡¡¡¡¿¿¿¿que hace esto aqui :Confused: ?!!!! Mariano, ayuda!!! Moderadoreeeeeeees!!!

Tamariz, tamariz y tamariz. Y Criss Angel.

----------


## Martín Sanjurjo

Juan Tamariz
David Copperfield
Jorge Blass

----------


## magoalejandro

juan tamariz, lennart green, faustino palmero, etc, etc
fallecidos:
pepe carroll, sin dudarlo

----------


## mymy74

Juan Tamariz, Faustino Palmero y Piedrahita.

¡Viva el producto nacional!!

Saludos

----------


## Juan Luis Rubiales

Acabo de editarlo, no entiendo como paso algo asi :shock:

----------


## Chrono

Difícil elección¡

Mis favoritos....

Pepe Carrol (increible!)
Dani daortiz
Lennart green

----------


## Antonio Sánchez

Rene lavand (X cierto lo vere este mes en Salamanca si alguien lo a visto que me comente que tal)
Tamariz
lennart green

----------


## pacolittlewizard

Dai vernon
Rene lavand
Juan tamariz

----------


## dragonate

Tamariz. 

Pepe Carrol.

Giobbi.

----------


## el gran dani

criss angel
david blaine 
cyril takayama



es broma jejejejee

tamariz
pepe carrol(sin duda alguna,encima de mi tierra)
lennart green


un saludo

----------


## Anamaga

Los que más me gustan...
Lennart Green
Rene Lavand
Pepe Carrol

----------


## OsKaR

Tamariz
Rene Lavand 
Faustino Palmero

----------


## Inventorv

A mí me gustan mucho:
Juan Tamariz
Daryl
Y un voto para Adrian Guerra de Argentina que es muy bueno también.

Me gustan los histriónicos.

----------


## Obscured

Supongo que con el tiempo, la tercera posicion podrá cambiar.. pero creo que las dos primeras de mi lista no cambiarán nunca:

1.- Juan Tamariz
2.- Pepe Carroll 
3.- Lennart Green

Clasico, o típico.. pero es que son geniales!

Mencion de honor para Rene Lavand, como no... que envidia me dan sus presentaciones! Yo de mayor quiero ser argentino!!  :Smile1:

----------


## ska1985

1- Ascanio.

2- Juan Tamariz

3- Apostando fuerte por jóvenes promesas:

      -Ricardo Rodríguez, un verdadero portento (ya lo sabeis los que le habeis visto actuar).


Todos ellos votados por su forma de ver la magia!

----------


## Wolfie

Me quedo con las glorias nacionales, no por patriotismo sino porque pienso que son de lo mejorcito:

-Pepe Carrol
-Faustino Palmero
-Juan Tamariz

----------


## el magico tete

mbre en cuanto a cartas se refiere:

tamariz

daryl

rene lavand

pero tambien ay mas!!!

----------


## 7corazones

Personalmente prefiero el producto extrangero (el español esta muy bien, pero no me acaba de convencer) (lo sienot).

En mi opinion:

1º: Jeff Mcbride (Me encanta sus rutinas)
2º: Lance Burton (Bestial)
3º: Cardini (Es poco "original", pero donde hay calidad...)

----------


## MAGIC CARU

juan tamariz

Miguel Angel Gea

Arkadio

estos dos no son muy conocidos, pero son muy buenos

----------


## magicano

yo no puedo decantarme por 3 magos.

- Tamariz
- Jorge Blass
- Colombini
- Lance Burton
- Criss Angel
- Jason Latimer

Cada uno en lo suyo pero muuuuy buenos todos

----------


## Babylon

Pues para mi serian:

1-Tamariz
2- Lance burton
3-Renne lavand

----------


## alan_ilusion

Aqui los mios:


helder guimaraes

juan tamariz

jorge blass

----------


## juanperico

ummmm tres?¿

juan tamariz

johnny lonn

lennart green

----------


## frank01

Estos son mis tres:

  Juan Tamariz.

  Viktor Voitko.

  Cyril Takayama.

 Diferentes magos y diferntes estilos.

----------


## --kike--

Daniel Madison: Me encanta su estilo, se parece mucho al que yo uso.

Los Gemelos Buck: Pues los pongo como uno aunque sean 2, pero todo lo publican juntos, osea que no sabría cual poner. Sus cortes y trucos visuales son de lo más único y moderno.

Joel Paschall: Nada más he visto un truco inventado por él, pero el estilo era único y el truco muy impresionante.

----------


## El Maguito Mario

1: Juan Tamariz: es sin lugar a dudas el mejor cartomago de tipo contemporaneo, tieneun estilo magicocomico absolutamente inigualable

2: Jeff Mcbride: es todo un maestro para lanejar las cartas, y tienen mucho estilo con su presentacion

3: Cardini: El gran precursos de la magia que nosotros conocemos, definitivamente ver a este hombre ingles haciendo maravillas es sorprendente

----------


## linwe

1.Juan Tamariz
2.Fred Kaps
3.Dai Vernon

----------


## HHoudini

Ascanio
Tamariz
René Lavand

----------


## SuXx

Bebel 
Pepe Carrol 
Lennart Green


esos son mis favoritos sin duda

----------


## elmagobarreda

-Juan Tamariz. Por sus juegos con ese toque comico.
-Rene Lavand. Por esa pasion que pone en sus juegos.
-Yunke. Por esos juegos tan impresionantes y tan dimanicos.

----------


## Martinov

Tamariz
Blass
Carrol

----------


## pacolittlewizard

rene lavand

juan tamariz

david copperfield

----------


## KarateDo

Juan Ordeix
Anthony Blake
Adrian guerra es también un buen mago, no sé si es muy conocido afuera.
Saludos.

----------


## kartok

1- Renne lavand

2- Lennart Green

3- Helder Guimaraes --- este lo conozco desde hace poco, pero es muy original.

----------

